# Lure Storage System



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Just thought I'd put up a post with a few shots of the Chrissie present I got.
A Plano 32 compartment Flip Sider (PN:3714) just right for holding lures up to SX48 size


















Loaded up










Makes life easy as the inner trays are hinged and stand up for easy access



















Did some mod's with a hot knife so it will hold 2 - 3 lures in each compartment and with this the lid when shut holds the trebles snugly in place.










Only catch was the gift was based on the amount of lures I had admitted to owning.
So off to the shop after Christmas and as luck would have it they were having a 20% off sale.
First time I've ever seen anything useful and with the 20% off at a reasonable price at Anaconda









Got a few more of the same size plus picked up a couple for lures up to 110mm in length (PN:3734).



















Did the same mod to the larger box but these already had a centre locating groove










So finally now my lures have a good filing system case that makes it easy to pick the ones to go into a smaller case for the days fishing (that's if I can make my mind up which ones to take







)










The dark case is for my Jackall Chubbies and look a like lures (Plano PN:4600)
Did end up getting all the cases they had here in Adelaide, you never know when you may need some spares







.
Just got to decide if I really need the larger one (3744) which they didn't have in stock for lures up to 175mm long


----------



## CeltA (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice storage & lure collection there m8....wish i had it!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Buff , thats sensational , just what i never thought i'd need but really do :lol: :lol: , i spent ages last night going through my tackle boxes looking for some freshwater lures i want for a bass session on wednesday , didnt realise i had bought so many    , now that little number would be just the cats pyjamas , and of course i'd need 3 or 4 :shock: :shock: , expanding lure family you understand. Were they very expensive Buff ??? hope Anconda has them up here


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> now that little number would be just the cats pyjamas , and of course I'd need 3 or 4 :shock: :shock: , expanding lure family you understand.


I know just how you feel  
I'm wondering if I should order one, maybe two more  :lol:

The one the SX40's are in (part No:3714) was just under $20 and the other size was marked at $25 but at the checkout he said the larger ones had been miss priced and did them for the same as the 3714 size, then less 20% (very, very happy  )


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

@ leftieant
Appreciate you heart felt concern for my wellbeing, as yes I do have a _*Slight*_ lure addiction (God help me if you saw my SP collection  )

I have recently got some therapy
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Retail Therapy


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

wicked lure collection buff and very well organised now mate,
love all the jap stuff. that would have cost u a pretty penny mate 

now how about a look at ur placcys


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Awwwww now Buff , youve just gone too far this time , its bad enough that your sending me to Anaconda for tackle boxes , but those clear salt and pepper lures with the balls in is dirty pool mate :shock: :shock: :shock: , i have had such great success with bream on the small version of that type of lure , and i only have ONE of them   , now you show me the fruits of your therapy , thats it Buff , whos your therapist , im booking in . :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Now that's an impressive lure collection!

I look forward to finding the ones you lose.


----------



## breambuster13 (Dec 29, 2007)

i like that idea


----------

